

This site analyzes your writing and tells you who you write like ... - RiderOfGiraffes
http://iwl.me/

======
Fedons
This is the post from the creator of the website:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1514016>

------
gruseom
I'd like to see it explain why.

------
zargon
It says that Isaac Asimov writes like Arthur C. Clarke.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Apparently I write like Douglas Adams ...

